# Female Sorority In 20 Gal Long?



## Aradia (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello! I just bought a 20 gal long and originally I had planned to separate it so that I could get Balthasar (my doubletail) in a bigger area but then also I could get one or two more bettas as well (after I'd've cycled it and all). Unfortunately, Balthasar recently passed away for an unknown cause (may he swim in peace :c) and I lost most my motivation to divide it. I've been looking at my community tank options, but honestly the only fish that really interest me are not suited for my tank size/water perimeters. But now I've just remembered that betta sororities are a thing and I actually would love to have one; I think it would be beautiful to have 6 or 7 (is that too many for a 20L?) female bettas in one tank. I was planning on it being planted and all that; there would be a lot of hiding spaces and all. 

My problem is, I want to know if it's a bad idea. I know every fish is different and you won't really know the outcome until you do it, but has anyone had success with a sorority? Any tips at all? Or should I keep looking for different fish options? Heck, maybe I will end up splitting it if I can't figure anything else out.

Also, I'm very sorry if this is in the wrong category. I didn't know what else to put it in.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Give [this thread] a read, lot of people post in it about sororities. I was going to do a sorority in my 20g long but I plan to use non betta fin approved driftwood (too many rough edges) so no bettas in there :/


----------



## Aradia (Jul 9, 2014)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Give [this thread] a read, lot of people post in it about sororities. I was going to do a sorority in my 20g long but I plan to use non betta fin approved driftwood (too many rough edges) so no bettas in there :/


Ahh, thank you for that link! It's very helpful!!
And awww! but bettas are so great :u what fish were you thinking of putting in it? I seriously just spent a few days researching possible fish for mine and it was. Pretty stressful. It's probably because I've only taken care of bettas before and all the new fish options were just so Intimidating (I was basically just looking at community/schooling fish) but honestly I'd rather 7 individual fish than a large group where I can't tell one apart from the other. I'm really glad sororities are a thing.

Sorry I ramble a lot 

Thanks ago, too!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

No worries with the rambling, do that myself plenty ^^
Not entirely sure what I want to do for fish yet. I want to cycle the tank and figure out plants then fish. I was originally going to do cherry barbs and gold ram cichlid (not a pair as I don't intend to raise babies) in the 20g long but ended up with an angelfish instead of ram when i went to the store (already had cherry barbs at that time) so moved all those from the 20g to the 55g. I might try gold/yellow/sunset swordtails (not sure the name but you get the idea what coloration I mean) and gold ram again (if i can find one locally). If not those then some generic hardy schooling/shoaling, most likely will make hardscape and plants a bigger focus in this tank than the fish.


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

7 female bettas are just fine in a 20 long. You could even go a bit higher than that. IME, more numbers isn't a guarantee of success with a sorority, but it sure does increase the odds of success to spread the aggression out a bit.


----------



## Aradia (Jul 9, 2014)

kevinap2 said:


> 7 female bettas are just fine in a 20 long. You could even go a bit higher than that. IME, more numbers isn't a guarantee of success with a sorority, but it sure does increase the odds of success to spread the aggression out a bit.


I actually had decided on 8 because then each fish would get 2.5 gallons, you know? But do you think that I should just not think like that and go even higher? like 10? I think 10 would be my max probably


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Some will tell you that sororities should only be kept in odd numbers, since this makes it easier to establish a hierarchy. Personally, I've had my sorority at odd and even numbers and IMO, it makes no difference. You will have scuffling at the beginning and whenever a new fish is added. Nothing you can do to prevent it.

I would think 10 is a safe number. There are enough fish to spread out the aggression but not so many as to overstock the tank. The prevailing wisdom on sororities seems to be to err on the side of slightly overstocking than slightly understocking, so long as the tank is heavily planted with hiding spots for everybody.


----------



## Aradia (Jul 9, 2014)

kevinap2 said:


> Some will tell you that sororities should only be kept in odd numbers, since this makes it easier to establish a hierarchy. Personally, I've had my sorority at odd and even numbers and IMO, it makes no difference. You will have scuffling at the beginning and whenever a new fish is added. Nothing you can do to prevent it.
> 
> I would think 10 is a safe number. There are enough fish to spread out the aggression but not so many as to overstock the tank. The prevailing wisdom on sororities seems to be to err on the side of slightly overstocking than slightly understocking, so long as the tank is heavily planted with hiding spots for everybody.


Ah, I see how more would help. Yeah, I think I'll go with 10 then. Always happy to have more fish anyways ;p

It's definitely going to be heavily planted, and I was also thinking of putting some rocks or driftwood in there, but I'm afraid they'll take up too much space in the tank?? I was mainly thinking big rocks but I really dont want to take away to much swimming space, but I still want a lot of hiding places + the tank looking nice?


----------

